# windows NT is not supported for warcraft 3



## Ted Powell (Dec 3, 2008)

my brother has been trying to install the game, this is what its saying. any help?
is windows nt important for my comp?


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

What is he trying to install it on? Server 2000, Server 2003, XP, Vista?????


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

nah windows nt is not important .... go ahead and delete it.

..... but really 

go to game's properties and make it run in XP SP2 Compatibility

It wont run without that in vista.


----------

